# Former Lawn Care Company Showed Up Today



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

I canceled my fert and squirt company last month. I am going to be the one taking care of it myself so I gave them a call and canceled the service. receptionist wasn't too happy but oh well.

fast forward till today and when I get home from work I see their sign in my yard telling others that they had sprayed today. i go to the front door and get their receipt they always leave. says they showed up and sprayed today for weeds.

well isn't that special? and to top it off my front yard was royal green this morning. it was looking great. when I pulled up in the driveway the lawn was already turning brown! man they nuked my front yard beyond belief. :shock: 

the rest of the yard didn't look too bad but man that front yard is toast. someone will be getting a blistering phone call first thing in the morning!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

That's so frustrating. I know it's not Fert related, but my dad had a similar issue recently with his "bug man". They made 3 applications before he finally happened to be home and the guy came by the window. He called them each time they came after he canceled, and it took 3 extra applications and him threatening the guy to get out of his yard, before they got the hint.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

In order to fry Zoysia someone really has to F up. Find out what they used. Between the lawn care company and cray cray, your lawn does not need enemies.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> In order to fry Zoysia someone really has to F up. Find out what they used. Between the lawn care company and cray cray, your lawn does not need enemies.


yep it's always the front yard that gets the action. still waiting on the State to give me an answer on cray cray


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Turning brown that fast. That is scary.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

this side strip they did not spray. kind of gives you a reference of the color the lawn was. yes it needs an edging pretty bad I know. small domination strip going on there.


now you can see the difference even with the crappy cell phone pics. notice the grass around the palm tree where we had a burm set up. it's still the same deep color we had verses most of the yard now.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

owner called me back. said they sprayed for sage.


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Geez, sorry about that. I hate that they spray heavy blanket apps when our temps are right around 100°. Dismiss usually does that to my yard as well unless I spray after the sun starts to go down and temps are at a cool 85°.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

TigerinFL said:


> owner called me back. said they sprayed for sage.


Fuck that. Tell them, in writing, that they just smoked your lawn for the summer and completely nullified months worth of work and over $1,000 worth of products you put on the lawn, all the while trespassing on your property. Not only that, but they likely applied a chemical that has temperature restrictions, violating federal law and state licensing restrictions. You unfortunately cannot be made whole because of their actions, but you will accept $1,000 to reimburse you for the wasted chemicals and products you had already applied to your lawn before their trespass on your property, negligence, and improper use of herbicides.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I smell new sod.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> TigerinFL said:
> 
> 
> > owner called me back. said they sprayed for sage.
> ...


The spray company has an out if they sprayed Dismiss. No temperature restrictions. However, if they knew their s---t they would know that El Toro, which @TigerinFL has reacts to Dismiss by getting scorched, especially if temperatures are over 80. I spray a lot of El Toro out here in Hawaii. The Dismiss gets put away until it cools back down later in the year. As I said previously, Dismiss is a cool weather application only. I substitute Quicksilver + Certainty in hot weather.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

It's situations like this when resources like @Greendoc @thegrassfactor @viva_oldtrafford are invaluable.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

People must be pretty tolerant on the continent. If I burnt up someone's lawn without warning them first, I might end up as shark food.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> People must be pretty tolerant on the continent. If I burnt up someone's lawn without warning them first, I might end up as shark food.


I thought you island bros were laid back? :lol:

In all seriousness, @TigerinFL that company needs to make this right with cash money or new sod. The fact that it browned this quickly really concerns me. Do not be afraid to put your foot in their ***.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Haven't read all the details, but if you mention calling the state's department of ag, you'll have a new lawn by weeks end.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I remember the TruGreen mega thread over at ATY where stories like this were all too common.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

BS. People here are brutal, they just do not want the tourists to know that. Unfortunately, tourists find out when they are in the wrong areas of the island or else they are out on the streets at night.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Haven't read all the details, but if you mention calling the state's department of ag, you'll have a new lawn by weeks end.


That was for a crazy bat killing the grass along his property line with soil sterilants. I told @TigerinFL to call the FL DEP on the betch. He did. I think a hot shot lawn company broadcast sprayed a tank mix with Dismiss in it. Not even I do that at this time of the year.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> BS. People here are brutal, they just do not want the tourists to know that. Unfortunately, tourists find out when they are in the wrong areas of the island or else they are out on the streets at night.


Damn coked/methed up island broskies have anger problems when you go on their private surf beach.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Not only on the beach. If you look in their direction anywhere, trouble can start. I notice that is not a problem in states like Texas. In Hawaii it is a big problem because you check your 2nd Amendment rights in at the airport and do not get them back until you leave. Assault and Battery is less of a problem when your negotiation team includes S&W or one of the Remmingtons.


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > TigerinFL said:
> ...


What is your mix rate (per 1,000 Sq ft) with quicksilver and certainty in hot temps to fight sedges?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Certainty 0.8 grams. Quicksilver 1 ML. This is to be applied with the same precision that you would apply PGR with. Spot treating with this will singe grass. If broadcast sprayed onto a healthy lawn, no one will know you sprayed anything. It certainly will not blacken the grass by afternoon.

Here's what gets me. Florida is the hardest state to get certified to do commercial applications to residential lawns. You have to have a degree in Agronomy or Horticulture in addition to having a year's experience under someone already certified. Without the Degree, you must be under a certified applicators supervision for 3 years, I believe. That is all BS, if the senior has a head full of rocks and does stupid things.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > BS. People here are brutal, they just do not want the tourists to know that. Unfortunately, tourists find out when they are in the wrong areas of the island or else they are out on the streets at night.
> ...


I lived on Maui a few years. There was obviously the vibe they dont want the haoles there, but they bring in the dollars so they put on a brave face. Main issues was with the meth tweekers, a lot of them from the mainland, not really the locals.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What an unfortunate event. The fert company's applicator who did that needs to learn that that's not the way to treat your grass type, even if it had been a legit paid app, which it wasn't. I agree letting them know what happened is essential...not just the "already canceled and lawn is now damaged and would appreciate compensation", but for not to repeat that in the future for clients.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Certainty 0.8 grams. Quicksilver 1 ML. This is to be applied with the same precision that you would apply PGR with. Spot treating with this will singe grass. If broadcast sprayed onto a healthy lawn, no one will know you sprayed anything. It certainly will not blacken the grass by afternoon.
> 
> Here's what gets me. Florida is the hardest state to get certified to do commercial applications to residential lawns. You have to have a degree in Agronomy or Horticulture in addition to having a year's experience under someone already certified. Without the Degree, you must be under a certified applicators supervision for 3 years, I believe. That is all BS, if the senior has a head full of rocks and does stupid things.


I've seen you mention Halosulfuron + QS for hot weather sedge control. When do you decide to use either Certainty + QS or Halosulfuron + QS for sedge control in hot weather and to be least stressful (yellowing of grass)?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Rockinar said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


Druggies go to Maui and the Big Island. Heavy police presence on Oahu.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

kur1j said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Certainty 0.8 grams. Quicksilver 1 ML. This is to be applied with the same precision that you would apply PGR with. Spot treating with this will singe grass. If broadcast sprayed onto a healthy lawn, no one will know you sprayed anything. It certainly will not blacken the grass by afternoon.
> ...


Halosulfuron + QS is for Purple Nutsedge only. Certainty + QS is for Kyllinga and Nutsedge. I put away the Dismiss if it is going to go above 80 within the next 7 days after the application. Takes a real tool to spray Dismiss above 80.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Greendoc Ah, okay. Thanks! When I saw you initially answer I didn't make the connection and simply thought Halo+QS was for all sedge/Kyllinga. Appreciate the answer!

I applied Dismiss when it was getting low 80s and even at its lowest rate it nuked the sedges but did discolor the grass some. I was happy to see the recommendation for the Certainty+QS / Halo+QS combo.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Dismiss is what I keep for lawns ate up with sedges and broadleaves when it is 75 and cloudy in paradise. Most herbicides work slowly if not at all under those conditions. Dismiss gives me the burndown. I put it away over 80 unless people are forewarned about the burn. I still think it is pretty bad to burn up someone's lawn and not tell them that could happen.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

You are only a couple hours away. Want me to load up the freezer, wood chipper and couple hundred feet of 6mil plastic?


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

TigerinFL said:


> I canceled my fert and squirt company last month. I am going to be the one taking care of it myself so I gave them a call and canceled the service. receptionist wasn't too happy but oh well.
> 
> fast forward till today and when I get home from work I see their sign in my yard telling others that they had sprayed today. i go to the front door and get their receipt they always leave. says they showed up and sprayed today for weeds.
> 
> ...


Since it's been a little time, how is the yard looking? Is it recovering? Did you figure out what was causing that line in the grass with your reel mower?


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

it is recovering very, very slowly. i went ahead and added some Potash 0-0-60 to see if it might help.

from what I think was making the line was the nut you loosen up to adjust the height had slipped. i set it and tried a few test strips and found it had become loose again. after reseting it I turned the nut a little tighter and cut a few strips with it. every held fine so it was me not putting enough pressure when tightening the nut on the side after the adjustment for the HOC. call it a rookie mistake.


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Glad it was an easy fix with your mower. My zoysia is about 70% recovered since I nuked it with Fusilade ii... Gotta a little heavy handed :? . That was about a month ago.

How often are you having to mow your zoysia with the reel each week?


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

mowing at least twice a week at .75. hadn't gone PGR yet


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

El Toro does that without a 0.5 oz hit of T-Nex


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

+1 to all of this. I got halfway through and was like "yeah that's herbicide that did that" because I did the same thing to my lawn spraying for sedges.

It's too hot out to spray.


----------

